# If anyone is looking for a labroodoodle



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if anyone is looking for a labradoodle, my Daughter In Laws Mum has had an unexpectedly large litter by her two pets..... a standard poodle and a labroodoodle. She is keeping a couple of them as she can't bear to part with them, but obv can't keep them all (the litter was 9) they are now 8 weeks old.

I am not advertising as such, or indeed I don't have anything to do with it other than I have seen the pics of these adorable pups so thought it worth asking if anyone here is looking for a labroodoodle (if that is how it is spelt).

I don't want to get into any discussion ref the pups.......but as I say if anyone is looking for such a dog PM me and I will give you her phone number, she isn't a breeder as I say it is just her two pets that have had the litter.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't resist.

I always thought that a labroodoodle was the result of a poodle/labrador mating so surely the progeny of a labroodoodle/poodle mating has to be 


wait for it .........................




















'labroodoodleoodles' :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SDA


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist.
> 
> I always thought that a labroodoodle was the result of a poodle/labrador mating so surely the progeny of a labroodoodle/poodle mating has to be
> 
> ...


Well whatever you want to call them they are beautiful, was looking at some piccies last night, all soft and curly and adorable. Sort of a curly creamy white...........wish I could have one but with two Welshies my hands are already full LOL.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oh blimey....I am so tempted.

I always said never again after my old friend Zak passed away, broke my blooming heart. Here he is aged 17.

I've always wanted a cross terrier/poodle after seeing one at a mutt dog show. All the character of a terrier with curly hair and no moulting....what a great combination.

I'm assuming these will grow to quite a size....even so, I am tempted.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We'd be in dead trouble with our Gracie, but it's almost worth the risk for one of these!








Dave


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, the advantages of a labrador without the hair. :roll: Our lab's hair has killed 3 vacuum cleaners and any dark clothing always has a few pale yellow hairs. I've brushed and brushed him, even vacuumed him, but still the hairs fall. Perhaps a light spray with some clear varnish? :twisted: 

Very tempting, but I don't think the old lab (almost 14) could cope. I hope they find homes for them all.

Viv


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Oh blimey....I am so tempted.
> 
> I always said never again after my old friend Zak passed away, broke my blooming heart. Here he is aged 17.
> 
> ...


About the size of a labrador - if you've never seen one, pup or adult, have a look at http://www.stonecellarslabradoodles.com/8922.html - I'm almost tempted myself - they're almost Sprokit   - but would he feel put out :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi the picture that Dave has posted is almost how they look.

Would my Son as a non member be able to post a picture on MHF of them from his home ?


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Hi all

We've got a labradoodle called Fizzy. She's 8 months old and gorgeous. She's our first dog and quite a handful (bouncy is the term that is often used!). She's really loveable and friendly - not a confrontational bone in her body. I have to say she's turned our world upside down but in a good way!

Here's a picture of her aged 6 months










This site is full of useful info about the 'breed':

http://labradoodle.org.uk/

Ana


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just to add if anyone does want to see a piccie..........PM me your email and I will forward one on to you that my Son has just sent.

Other than that can a Mod let me have a email address and I can send to them to post on here........thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the photo Briarose just sent.

_







_

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Dave

My Son might email you another.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't want the photo Nette. :wink: 

Tell him to email the pup - preferably a little bitch. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> I don't want the photo Nette. :wink:
> 
> Tell him to email the pup - preferably a little bitch. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


 ROFL I think the pups that are available are little bitches, so you are in luck :wink:

I was just looking at the picture and thinking that I would sooooooooooo like one LOL


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I'm emailing the photo to my hubby right now............ :lol: 

I already have a selection of names.

Lolly
Polly
Olly
Dolly

Hmmm bit of a theme going here :roll:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I know you don't really want to discuss the puppies Briarose so forgive me for asking this but I just wondered if you know about the coats on the puppies and does it stay curly when they go into adulthood.

I don't know an awful lot about the breed but having 2 grandchildren who have very slight asthmatic problems I wonder if this type of dog would be better as my previous dog moulted all the time and sadly he did make them a bit chesty.

I have looked for info on the links given previously but the advice on there is to check with owners for more detailed info on this as it can vary and some labradoodles do shed hair.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Maura

A cross between a lab and a poodle is what's called an F1 labradoodle (or doodle for short). These are more likely to shed than the F1B doodles featured here (cross between an F1 doodle and another poodle).

See >> here << and >> here <<.

The sizes can vary. We meet one once (when we were thinking of getting one) that was about the size of a horse (or so it seemed :wink: ). Having said that, we have a lovely doodle near us who is slightly smaller than our Tess, who is a small Golden Retriever.

We looked very hard at getting one, and found few problems, but having met a couple of Goldens at MHF rallies, we just had to have one (they match the fabric in the van  ).

Gerald


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi We have a one year old Labradoodle called Chester he is very soft & curly & we have never heard him growl (Temperament perfect) for our children.
I've just measured him & he's two foot at the shoulder & three foot long nose to beginning of tail.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

mauramac said:


> Oh blimey....I am so tempted.
> 
> I always said never again after my old friend Zak passed away, broke my blooming heart. Here he is aged 17.
> 
> ...


What a love, our old lab is getting close to leaving us now. Makes you wonder why you have them when they break your heart. But best compliment they say is to have another so go on take the plunge.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We used to have a Blacksmiths Dog, ' kick it up the backside and it made a Bolt For The Door' Boom Boom.


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

This is information for mauramac regarding moulting and asthma.

My little boy has mild asthma and that's initially what led us toward getting a labradoodle. I agree that an F1B is less likely to moult but despite the hype labradoodles can and do moult. However, the allergy to dog hair (linked to asthma) is often more associated with dander than it is with the hair.

Having said all of that we were won over by the temperament and the fact that there is less moulting than a labrador (lovely dogs) so we went for it after taking our little boy to see the litter and spend time with them and mum. We keep her downstairs (away from his bedroom) and I have to say that my slight concerns about the potential for his asthma to be aggravated are far outweighed by the joy she brings to all the family. 

Obviously, it does depend on the severity of the asthma and if there are known aggravations to symptoms when exposed to dogs. Our F1 labradoodle does moult (but not lots) and she has had no impact on my 5 year old's asthma.

Most breeders (and particularly breeders of labradoodles because they're very used to the allergenic claims) would be more than happy for you to take your grandchildren to meet the pups.

Although I strongly suspect that if you do that you won't be coming home empty-handed! :lol: 

All the very best of luck. Please let us know what you decide.

Ana


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot to say......mauramac, I like the name Lolly!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

mauramac said:


> I know you don't really want to discuss the puppies Briarose so forgive me for asking this but I just wondered if you know about the coats on the puppies and does it stay curly when they go into adulthood.
> 
> I don't know an awful lot about the breed but having 2 grandchildren who have very slight asthmatic problems I wonder if this type of dog would be better as my previous dog moulted all the time and sadly he did make them a bit chesty.
> 
> I have looked for info on the links given previously but the advice on there is to check with owners for more detailed info on this as it can vary and some labradoodles do shed hair.


Hi I can send you phone number if you wish, and that way you can discuss with the lady that actually owns the parents and the pups.

As Gerald as said they are probably more curly than a first cross labradoodle as they are half standard poodle, and poodles don't moult as such. The Daddy is a lovely standard poodle but not oversized as in some that I have seen...........he is a very gentle dog as is the Mum so I would imagine that the pups would make good dogs to be around children.

*Edit to add just spoken to the my Daughter in Laws Mum, and she said that the Mother of the pups is really good with both Grandchildren (as is the Daddy) and that the Mother doesn't moult much at all, obv Daddy doesn't moult at all.

She expects the size to be that of a average lab when fully grown.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hello
Sorry for delay in replying but been away for a few days.

Thank for info anallew - much appreciated.

Briarose - have sent you a PM

Maura


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

This is Chester the Labradoodle at 14 months (Just managed to resize the photo)


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

*Chester*

What a cutie. Maybe our next cat will be a labradoodle! :lol:

Catz


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Of course a Standard Poodle wouldn't moult at all!! They are very nice dogs too. 
Remember a dog is for life not just.............because it looks cute as a puppy.
Don't want to be the voice of doom but they are big dogs and take a lot of committment. Contrary to popular opinion most dogs quite like being "only" dogs. They get all the attention instead of half :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Two friends of mine went into breeding Labradoodles. One does an excellent job. She researches the father (labrador) carefully, making sure his hip scores and any other gentetic traits are ok. She feeds the right diet. Best of all she starts socialising the pups while they are still with her - trips out in the car, kids round to play etc.

The other friend does none of that. She also kept some of the pups so that she now has six dogs - all totally out of control on walks. Their behaviour has been brought up at Parish Council Meetings! She is being accused of owning a "pack" (they kill squirrels regularly). 

I would consider buying from the first friend but never from the second :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

My friend is a professional dog groomer and Labradoodles are the bane of her life!!!!
Why?????
Because if they retain the 'poodle' coat it grows rapidly and does require trimming every 6-8 weeks to stop knots and mats. The amount of these dogs she has had to shave the coat off completely is amazing, due the the lack of knowledge of the type of coats the eventual owners (and some breeders have!!). Worth thinking of this as it can be an added cost you were not expecting!!
Now if you wanted a truly curly coated dog who doesnt require trimming or brushing just a wee mist with a plant spray (containing water!!) you want a curly coated retriever................................................
Is'nt that wee puppy really cute though....


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just to let you know they have all now gone to good homes.


----------

